# noisy chimney remedies anyone?



## Effie (30 Dec 2006)

I live in a very exposed position and suffer from gusts of wind howling down all of my chimneys. 

I have ventilating cowls on some of them and eurocowls on the others which have gas fires in them. In addition lately I have put chimney baloons in the base of each fireplace so the house is much warmer BUT the noise problem continues.

Can anyone recommend either someone  who can advise me as to what needs doing or can recommend a specific cowl which will cut out this downdraft problem once and for all ?


----------



## Swallows (31 Dec 2006)

I will be interested in replies as I too have the same problem. The noise in the chimney on stormy nights is terrible, and frightening. I have an open fire so cannot put anything in the chimney.


----------



## Effie (2 Jan 2007)

Yes, came accross this cowl allready and spoke to the person who sells them a few weeks ago . They cost €300 euros including installation but they are not guaranteed to fully eliminate noise , just reduce it. 

Seemingly they are working on a model which does just that but it will be some time before it is beyond the trial stage!


----------



## Turqoise (4 Jan 2007)

Effie,

Can you tell me where you bought you chimney baloons. I'd never heard of them until I saw your thread. I have found several sites on the Internet that sell them, but if I could buy them locally all the better. I live in Dublin.

thanks
Turqoise


----------



## Effie (21 Jan 2007)

Hi Turquoise, 

If I remember correctly, I bought mine from the energyrevolution.ie based in Marino,Fairview. Not sure if you can pick them up in person but if you give them a ring, they will get back to you and let you know if you can do it this way. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## serotoninsid (21 Jan 2007)

I got a chimney balloon from hxxp://www.chimney-balloon.co.uk a few months back.

They are not likely to reduce the noise (they certainly havnt done in my case) during stormy weather. However, they do have a function in terms of energy efficiency - reducing the heat loss from the main living space in the house. In proportion to the cost, well worth having.
[broken link removed]


----------



## pjq (21 Jan 2007)

We got one of these solid fuel stoves last Oct in New Ross €970-http://www.firesonline.com/acatalog/Town_and_Country_Runswick.html
It stopped the chimney noise ( was not a big issue )
No more coal or fire lighters needed
No drafts under the door 
Empty ashes twice a week , it burns so little !
No stocking up trhe fire at 10:30 , as the heat in the room can't escape up the chimney.
Room is warm next morning , because the heat didn't howl it's way up the chimney.
We installed in my parents house and , the the two senior citizens who couldn't live without an open fire are very snug and happy . 
Disadvantages , door gets a bit sooty , but fire still looks good , however you dont see the fire after 9:00 as it's died down ( could open the fire door to cool the room and light again  ) .

My advice is to stop the howling hot air escaping up your chimney , and you can enjoy looking at your investment rather than having it on the roof.

PJQ


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jan 2007)

serotoninsid said:


> I got a chimney balloon from hxxp://www.chimney-balloon.co.uk a few months back.
> 
> They are not likely to reduce the noise (they certainly havnt done in my case) during stormy weather.  However, they do have a function in terms of energy efficiency  - reducing the heat loss from the main living space in the house. In proportion to the cost, well worth having.
> 
> ...


[broken link removed] is also selling the chimney balloon and I think the all in (i.e. including _P&P_) prices come out at about the same as the _UK _operation.


----------



## Turqoise (5 Feb 2007)

Thanks Effie,

I ordered a balloon online from TheEnergyRevolution.ie and it arrived in the post a few days later.

It was an easier job than I expected to fit it, and I noticed the difference straight away.

cheers
Turqoise


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

A difference in terms of noise or draughts or both?


----------



## Turqoise (5 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> A difference in terms of noise or draughts or both?


 
Draughts - I dont feel the air coming down the chimney anymore.

The noise has never bothered me, although I'd imagine, on windy nights in the future, the noise will be reduced because the downdraft is now blocked.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

Thanks. Must try one of those yokes out myself.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (5 Feb 2007)

Could you not just stick an old cushion up the chimney?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

What about when it gets wet or doesn't allow enough ventilation as the chimney balloon does?


----------



## Jimmy Mook (5 Feb 2007)

Hm, never thought of that!


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Feb 2007)

Turqoise said:


> Draughts - I dont feel the air coming down the chimney anymore.
> 
> The noise has never bothered me, although I'd imagine, on windy nights in the future, the noise will be reduced because the downdraft is now blocked.


Yeah thats my experience - has no effect on dumbing down the noise but effective for draughts.


----------



## MB05 (5 Feb 2007)

Probably a stupid question but how do you know what size to get and did you buy it with or without the inflation hose?


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

Surely you just measure the width and depth of your chimney just above the fireplace and then decide if the balloon will need to be installed high enough to warrant the inflation extension tube?


----------



## serotoninsid (5 Feb 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Surely you just measure the width and depth of your chimney just above the fireplace and then decide if the balloon will need to be installed high enough to warrant the inflation extension tube?


yes. The balloons come in a few different sizes to suit differing chimney widths.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Feb 2007)

And the website(s) explain how to measure etc.


----------

